# μπον βιβέρ ή μπον βιβάν;



## nickel (Apr 24, 2013)

nickel said:


> *bon vivant, bon viveur*
> Ο *καλοζωιστής*. Το σωστό γαλλικό είναι το πρώτο, το _bon vivant_, αλλά εμείς προτιμήσαμε το λάθος: _*μπον βιβέρ*_.



Τα γαλλικά του Σουρή είναι καλά: «μπον βιβάν» λέει. 
http://books.google.gr/books?ei=Stl...AMAAJ&dq="μπον+βιβάν"&q="βιβάν"#search_anchor

Μα και του Χωμενίδη. Διαβάζω στο καλό σημερινό κείμενό του για τον Άκη:
«Πλάι στον μυστικοσύμβουλο Αντώνη Λιβάνη, τον αρειμάνιο Μένιο Κουτσόγιωργα, τον μπον-βιβάν Γιώργο Κατσιφάρα…».
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.proswpa&id=23948

Ενώ στην Αγγλία ακούγονται και τα δύο, το σωστό γαλλικό και το λάθος, στην Ελλάδα έχει καθιερωθεί ο «μπον βιβέρ». Στο ΛΝΕΓ μόνο αυτό γνωρίζουν. Και καλά κάνουν: η διαδικτυακή ετυμηγορία είναι πειστική: *19.500 μπον βιβέρ, 79 μπον βιβάν*.

Το σχολιάζουν και άλλοι στο διαδίκτυο, ενίοτε φλύαρα (στο Αθηνόραμα με ένα *_ζειν_ που βγάζει μάτι).

Το να λες «μπον βιβάν» είναι μια μικρή συγγνωστή επίδειξη (γαλατικής) ορθοέπειας, αλλά δείχνει ότι είναι καλά τα γαλλικά σου, όχι τα ελληνικά σου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 24, 2013)

nickel said:


> [...] τον αρειμάνιο [...] τον μπον-βιβάν [...]


 Χμμμ, οι ΑΗΠ τα ενσωμάτωναν στο τυπικό της γλώσσας, εμείς βέβαια δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να πούμε μπομβιβάνιος...


----------



## bernardina (Apr 24, 2013)

Για κάποιο λόγο πάντα αντιστοίχιζα τον bon viveur με τον gourmand και τον bon vivant με τον gourmet. Η διαφορά είναι στην εκλέπτυνση, στην εκλεκτική απόλαυση και όχι στον αυτοσκοπό της.

Ίσως δεν είναι πολύ καλά τα ελληνικά μου.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 24, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...εμείς βέβαια δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να πούμε μπομβιβάνιος...


Ίσως όταν θα πούμε και *μπονφιλέτο. :cheek:


----------



## Rogerios (Apr 24, 2013)

Ωραία... Και τώρα ανοίξτε το γαλλικό λεξικό σας στη λέξη "viveur" (που δεν έχει ανάγκη πρόσθετων στοιχείων) και τα ξαναλέμε... ;) :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 24, 2013)

Ωχ!!! :)


----------



## Marinos (Apr 24, 2013)

Εγώ πάντως αν ήμουν λεξικογράφος θα έβαζα στο λεξικό μου το «μπον βιβέρ» κι ας είναι και λάθος (αυτό μάθαμε, αυτό εμπιστευόμαστε!).


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2013)

*viveur *_nom masculin _
■ Homme qui mène une vie de plaisirs. ➙ fêtard, noceur. « Il avait l'étoffe d'un joyeux vivant et même d'un viveur, aimant la nourriture, le rire et les femmes » (Aymé).
contraire : Ascète. (Robert)

Άλλο επικούρειος, ωστόσο, και άλλο φιλήδονος. Δυστυχώς, το Κάουφμαν φταίει για το «φιλήδονος».


----------



## Earion (Apr 24, 2013)

nickel said:


> με ένα *_ζειν_ που βγάζει μάτι.



Ένα σωρό άλλα έχει που θα μπορούσες να του προσάψεις (_καλλίτερα_, _αφ' ενός_, _αφ' ετέρου_). Το *ζειν *γιατί σε ενόχλησε;


----------



## daeman (Apr 24, 2013)

Earion said:


> Ένα σωρό άλλα έχει που θα μπορούσες να του προσάψεις (_καλλίτερα_, _αφ' ενός_, _αφ' ετέρου_). Το *ζειν *γιατί σε ενόχλησε;



Για την ακρίβεια, «αφ ενός», «αφ ετέρου», χωρίς καν την απόστροφο.

Και «μιά ταινία», «καλοφτειαγμένη», «καλοζωϊστής», για να μην πιάσω τα πιο ουσιαστικά· στα σχόλια δε, ξεσπαθώνει. 
Αλλά σιγά μην περιμένουμε πια να δούμε αλήθειες, ορθογραφία, γραμματική, σύνταξη και έκφραση στα ΜΜΕ, τα Μέσα Μαζικής Ελαφρότητας.

Λ' άρτε ντι νον φάρε νιέντε. Ντόλτσε φαρ νιέντε, μα βίβερε έ περικολοζαμέντε. Ε σκρίβερε.


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2013)

Earion said:


> Το *ζειν *γιατί σε ενόχλησε;



Μα δεν το είχαμε ξανασυζητήσει οι δυο μας;

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...παντήσεις-σε-ορθογραφικές&p=186582#post186582


----------



## daeman (Apr 24, 2013)

nickel said:


> Μα δεν το είχαμε ξανασυζητήσει οι δυο μας;
> 
> http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...παντήσεις-σε-ορθογραφικές&p=186582#post186582



Και όχι μόνο:


nickel said:


> ... — και να μην ξεχάσουμε, όλο και κάπου θα φανεί χρήσιμο, το «βίβερε περικολοζαμέντε», το να ζεις επικίνδυνα (το «ζην επικινδύνως», που κάποιοι επιμένουν να το γράφουν _*ζειν). _


----------

